# Quel programme pour programmer en Langage C ?



## kitetrip (27 Septembre 2003)

Voilà, comme je commence la programmation en Langage C à la Fac, je cherche un logiciel permettant de programmer en C sur Mac.

Au passage, qui pourrait me conseiller une version de Linux (facile à installer de préférence, genre pour un gars qui va avoir un Mac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)...
Mon ordi (s'il arrive un jour, cf. Forum Reagisser)
iMac 1.25Ghz (le denier quoi)
17" LCD


----------



## benR (27 Septembre 2003)

tu peux programmer en C avec les outils de développement (ProjectBuilder, ou sans doute bientôt XCode).
Sinon BBEdit fera très bien l'affaire, je pense (mais des pros viendront sans doute compléter ma réponse).

Pour ce qui est de Linux, j'ai installé assez facilement la Mandrake, en janvier de cette année (la version de l'époque... je ne me souviens plus laquelle c'était).


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2003)

La meilleur distrib pour mac est Yellow Dog Linux basé sur Redhat.

http://www.yellowdoglinux.com


----------



## KreAtiK (27 Septembre 2003)

Il ne faut pas melanger editeur de texte et compilateur. Mais en effet quand tu installes les outls developpeurs tu installe aussi gcc (le Gnu C Compilateur)  donc pas de probleme.


----------



## kitetrip (27 Septembre 2003)

Ok merci ! Je vais voir tout ça


----------



## Yeti (28 Septembre 2003)

La meilleure distrib c'est encore d'installer OSX et de rajouter avec fink ce qu'il te faut. Avec une vraie distrib Linux, tu vas perdre du temps à tout configurer proprement si ta machine est un peu exotique.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2003)

Yeti a dit:
			
		

> La meilleure distrib c'est encore d'installer OSX et de rajouter avec fink ce qu'il te faut. Avec une vraie distrib Linux, tu vas perdre du temps à tout configurer proprement si ta machine est un peu exotique.



heuu le bute principale d'installer LInux c'est de virer Mac OS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et très franchement un X11 ou xDarwin c est affreusement lent comparé à un vrai linux


----------



## Yeti (29 Septembre 2003)

Oui mais il a dit "Facile à installer, pour un gars qui va avoir un mac"...

Alors la YLD, il va s'amuser un moment à partitionner son HD, configurer son yaboot, son open firmware, puis ensuite son réseau, son clavier...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2003)

Dans tout ce que tu as dis la y a que le réseau qui se configure pas tout seul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et X11 c est pas plus facile que Linux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et pas plus utilie surtout...


----------



## Yeti (29 Septembre 2003)

Hum...
L'écran ne marchera pas tout seul sur YDL sur le iMac 17, faut le configurer manuellement.
Le modem ne sera pas supporté par YDL.
S'il a de la chance, son clavier sera peut etre bon du premier coup (ce qui n'est pas le cas avec les *book).

Bref, si c'est juste pour compiler, vaut mieux utiliser les outils dev Apple comme qqn lui conseillait plus haut.
Si c'est pour avoir qq outils unix, fink avec X11 suffit largement.
Si tu as du temps et besoin d'un vrai linux sur le mac, va pour YDL.


----------



## Hello_Kitty (7 Octobre 2003)

Florent a dit:
			
		

> La meilleur distrib pour mac est Yellow Dog Linux basé sur Redhat.
> 
> http://www.yellowdoglinux.com



mandrake pour PPC ca le fait pas ? comparé a YDL qui est payant si je me trompe ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2003)

Hello_Kitty a dit:
			
		

> mandrake pour PPC ca le fait pas ? comparé a YDL qui est payant si je me trompe ?



C est gratos désormais YDL et c est bien mieux fini pour mac que MDK


----------



## tehem (8 Octobre 2003)

gcc pour compiler
emacs pour editer (a telecharger sur le net car la version fournit par apple ne fonctionne qu'en mode Terminal)

y a pas mieux qu'emacs, non mais!


----------

